# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Gabimet qe bejne femrat ne takimin e pare.

## Prodigious

*1-*Bejne shume tualet per tu dukur bukur e per te lene nje pershtypje te mire si per here te pare (_gje qe ne meshkujt e kemi shume inate_).

*2-*Kur ulemi per te pire dicka ulen ne karrigen me te larget te mundshme me ate qe jemi ulur ne (_por ama aroma e parfumit akoma ndihet_).

*3-*Edhe nese ne meshkujt kur mundohemi te bejme ndonje batute ja kpusim ndonje budallalleku si pa dashur (_normale kjo kur flasim vetem ne shumicen e kohes_) gocat bejne nje shprehje ne fytyre te tille qe na ben te ndihemi ne faj per ate qe thame, ne vend qe te bejne sikur qeshin e te kaloje lehte kjo situate.

*4-*Edhe pse eshte ora 8 e darke ato porosisin kafe per te na kursyer neve. (_merr moj nej martini aty edhe hajde pak ne qef e te rrjedhe muhabeti lirshem_)

*5-*Nuk flasin shume por edhe kur flasin thone fjale terrorizuese per ne si: tregojne aventurat e jetes (_edhe pse pak nga to_) dhe ne fund na thone qe tani nuk kane me moshe per gjera te tilla. Me pak fjale te qojne tek burimi e nuk te japin uje.

*6-*Kur del nga lokali nuk pranon hipen ne makine qe ta shoqerosh per ne shtepi por te duhet te ecesh ne kembe deri tek shtepia e goces. _(mire deri ne vitet 2000 po tani ka me teper siguri pse nuk hipni ne ate drec makine e te ecim tamam si ka lezet?)_

*7-*Del nga makina me te per ta shoqeruar deri afer shtepise dhe mezi pret qe ti japesh puthjen e pare kur ajo te thote, ne vendin me me drite, me te ekspozuar dhe me me shume njerez: "ketu mberrita ne shtepi dhe duhet te ndahemi" dhe te buzeqesh sikur po thote me vete: "ta hodha".  :i ngrysur:  damn.

*Ps:* _Se mos me keqkuptoni keto jane gabimet qe bejne femrat dhe jo sjellja e pergjithshme e femrave dhe gjithe kjo eshte me teper per gallate. 

_

----------


## Blue_sky

> *4-*Edhe pse eshte ora 8 e darke ato porosisin kafe per te na kursyer neve. 
> [/I]


*Gabimi nr. 1 i femrave:* dalin me meshkuj qe s'jane ne gjendje t'ju paguajne as nje cocktail.(po e leme menjane Martinin dhe Prengen) Imagjino sa do ishte ne gjendje ky tipi nje dite te mbante familjen.

----------


## Daniel Maker

> [B]
> 
> *4-*Edhe pse eshte ora 8 e darke ato porosisin kafe per te na kursyer neve. (_merr moj nej martini aty edhe hajde pak ne qef e te rrjedhe muhabeti lirshem_)
> 
> [/I]


po po ke muhabeti e ke hallin ti..un menoj qe meqe e din qe do dalesh bosh te pakten ta boj tap me martini dhe te vi ne qef qe pastaj ta kapesh dhe ta shtrish nje here!puna eshte qe i ze dhe gjumi mor djal kur pin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prodigious

> *Gabimi nr. 1 i femrave:* dalin me meshkuj qe s'jane ne gjendje t'ju paguajne as nje cocktail.(po e leme menjane Martinin dhe Prengen) Imagjino sa do ishte ne gjendje ky tipi nje dite te mbante familjen.


hey po gjerat ndryshojne apo jo? kapitalizem sot, nje sllav mund te behet pronar.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blue_sky

> hey po gjerat ndryshojne apo jo? kapitalizem sot, nje sllav mund te behet pronar.


Une si skllave e koheve moderne paguaj vete, keshtu kam qejfin tim por te te them te drejten vetem idea qe ai qe kam perballe s'eshte ne gjendje te me qendroje perballe dhe financiarisht sikur s'me terheq.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Prodigious

> po po ke muhabeti e ke hallin ti..un menoj qe meqe e din qe do dalesh bosh te pakten ta boj tap me martini dhe te vi ne qef qe pastaj ta kapesh dhe ta shtrish nje here!puna eshte qe i ze dhe gjumi mor djal kur pin


hahahaha lol. atehere edhe martini edhe kafe qe ti mbaje edhe zgjuar dhe ne qef.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Prodigious

> Une si skllave e koheve moderne paguaj vete, keshtu kam qejfin tim por te te them te drejten vetem idea qe ai qe kam perballe s'eshte ne gjendje te me qendroje perballe dhe financiarisht sikur s'me terheq.


Ke te drejte por ne takimin e pare nuk paguan femra as edhe nje qindarke.
Ti po thua qe nuk eshte ne nivelin tend mashkulli. Epo perseri po te them se kapitalizmi nuk eshte i drejte, ca jene te pasur e ca te varfer. Prandaj nganjehere do takohesh me me te pasur se ti e nganjehere me me te varfer. Merre lehte.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Julius

Gabim i pafalshëm: Dalje në takim kur janë me "ato".

----------


## Prodigious

> Gabim i pafalshëm: Dalje në takim kur janë me "ato".


Jo per gje por jane nervoze ne bisede apo jo?

----------


## Blue_sky

> Ke te drejte por ne takimin e pare nuk paguan femra as edhe nje qindarke.


Mua me ka ndodhur te paguaj edhepse s'ishte takim i planifikuar pasi keto te fundit s'i praktikoj. Mund te te them qe njeriu ne fjale e vleresoi kete xhest dhe s'me beri ze fare, me la ne terezine time te dellit feminist te paguaja ne qetesi  :djall i fshehur:  (dhe pse mimika e tije ia tradhetoi kenaqesine e momentit)

----------


## Apollyon

> 1-Bejne shume tualet per tu dukur bukur e per te lene nje pershtypje te mire si per here te pare (gje qe ne meshkujt e kemi shume inate).


TI ndoshta e ke inat, un se kam inat fare, le te lyhet te beje cte doje.. femer eshte, ja ka qejfi te lyhet e te vishet bukur.




> 2-Kur ulemi per te pire dicka ulen ne karrigen me te larget te mundshme me ate qe jemi ulur ne (por ama aroma e parfumit akoma ndihet).


Ai eshte gabimi yt, qe e le te ulet nga ana tjeter e rruges. Pra edhe ktu pergjithesim.




> 3-Edhe nese ne meshkujt kur mundohemi te bejme ndonje batute ja kpusim ndonje budallalleku si pa dashur (normale kjo kur flasim vetem ne shumicen e kohes) gocat bejne nje shprehje ne fytyre te tille qe na ben te ndihemi ne faj per ate qe thame, ne vend qe te bejne sikur qeshin e te kaloje lehte kjo situate.


Kte se mora vesh mire, ti po flet per jeten ne gjimnaz? Per cfar budalliku e ke fjalen? Nese thua budallik, shum mire mund tja thuash vete.. "bahh sa kot ja futa" tregohu spontan edhe i hapur, nuk eshte gabimi femres qe ti thua budalliqe.




> 4-Edhe pse eshte ora 8 e darke ato porosisin kafe per te na kursyer neve. (merr moj nej martini aty edhe hajde pak ne qef e te rrjedhe muhabeti lirshem)


Nese ti e fton ate te pije kafe, eshte gje tjeter. Personalisht kur e ftoja te dilnim ne darke, i thoja hajde dalim pime nje gote vere, ke lokalin e House of WIne tek blloku, ish (fiesta) Pra gabimi jot edhe ktu.




> 5-Nuk flasin shume por edhe kur flasin thone fjale terrorizuese per ne si: tregojne aventurat e jetes (edhe pse pak nga to) dhe ne fund na thone qe tani nuk kane me moshe per gjera te tilla. Me pak fjale te qojne tek burimi e nuk te japin uje.


Ti pret tani qe te thote ajo, a do bejm seks? Hajde mendje hajde




> 6-Kur del nga lokali nuk pranon hipen ne makine qe ta shoqerosh per ne shtepi por te duhet te ecesh ne kembe deri tek shtepia e goces. (mire deri ne vitet 2000 po tani ka me teper siguri pse nuk hipni ne ate drec makine e te ecim tamam si ka lezet?)


Sepse edhe shetitja ne darke ka lezetin e vet, po ku merr vesh ti!




> 7-Del nga makina me te per ta shoqeruar deri afer shtepise dhe mezi pret qe ti japesh puthjen e pare kur ajo te thote, ne vendin me me drite, me te ekspozuar dhe me me shume njerez: "ketu mberrita ne shtepi dhe duhet te ndahemi" dhe te buzeqesh sikur po thote me vete: "ta hodha".  damn.


Po normale, pas gjith atyre gjerave qe i bere gjith naten, duke thene budalliqe etj etj, ca prisje ti? Puthje perqafime?

----------


## xlindax

*He se dy gjera jan 
un x vete flas dhe x te tjeret kshuqe gabimin numer 5 nuk e bej.

Kafe nuk mar se nuk e pi, po as martini se aha 

Ajo e karrikes vlen dhe x mua

e kur dalim nga lokali secili iken me makinen e vet

ajo e parfumit vlen qe c'ke me te... kshu e kam perdita jo vetem ne takime.
...tualetin e kam perfekt :P*

----------


## Prodigious

> Mua me ka ndodhur te paguaj edhepse s'ishte takim i planifikuar pasi keto te fundit s'i praktikoj. Mund te te them qe njeriu ne fjale e vleresoi kete xhest dhe s'me beri ze fare, me la ne terezine time te dellit feminist te paguaja ne qetesi  (dhe pse mimika e tije ia tradhetoi kenaqesine e momentit)


Meqe nuk ishte takim i planifikuar atehere nuk besoj se ka qene nje dating apo jo. Sepse ne nje te tille te pare nuk do pranohej qe te paguante femra. Une per vete nuk do e lejoja kurre.

----------


## Prodigious

[QUOTE=Apollyon;1955041]TI ndoshta e ke inat, un se kam inat fare, le te lyhet te beje cte doje.. femer eshte, ja ka qejfi te lyhet e te vishet bukur....

Qa je tu bo kshu mer. A je ne vete apo jo? Une po perpiqem qe femrat ti rregullojne keto gabime e ta kena me te lehte ne ti thu qe e kan mire keshtu. Woooow fshije mer vrap se na shkatrrove. lol (shaka eeeeeeeee)

----------


## Blue_sky

> Meqe nuk ishte takim i planifikuar atehere nuk besoj se ka qene nje dating apo jo. Sepse ne nje te tille te pare nuk do pranohej qe te paguante femra. Une per vete nuk do e lejoja kurre.


Quaje si te duash, sidoqofte mund te them me plot goje qe ishin 2 oret me interesante te atij viti. Goxha intense ne nivel intelektual dhe emocional. Detajet menjane...Ti s'do e lejoje sepse ato me te cilat ti del mendojne akoma ne terma *mashkull-femer*,pesha financiare totalisht tek mashkulli etj.(mund ta quash dhe rrjepje) apo  femra qe s'jane ne gjendje te mbajne veten financiarisht dhe qe i shpenzojne me me qejf parate ne bojra vaji per te t'u pikturruar ty ne tavoline kur paguan. Mirepo ka te tjere qe mund te kene para plot por thjeshte disponibiliteti i nje femre per te futur doren ne xhep dhe per te mos i dhene rendesi atyre roleve gjinore, i kenaq.  :Lulja3:

----------


## xlindax

> Ti pret tani qe te thote ajo, a do bejm seks? Hajde mendje hajde


*uo uo, c'na turperove... 
po pse ti ja thua i pari?? hahahha*

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Mental games !!*

----------


## Prodigious

> *He se dy gjera jan 
> un x vete flas dhe x te tjeret kshuqe gabimin numer 5 nuk e bej.
> 
> Kafe nuk mar se nuk e pi, po as martini se aha 
> 
> Ajo e karrikes vlen dhe x mua
> 
> e kur dalim nga lokali secili iken me makinen e vet
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmm nuk te besoj per keto qe the. Ma verteto.  :buzeqeshje:  Do te te qoj ne nje lokal me vetem nje tavoline bosh e cila te kete vetem dy karrige. lol

----------


## Apollyon

> *uo uo, c'na turperove... 
> po pse ti ja thua i pari?? hahahha*


Jo mi lal, un do pres te me thote ajo hajde ikim ne hotel, se jam tip i turpshem kshu!

----------


## Prodigious

> Quaje si te duash, sidoqofte mund te them me plot goje qe ishin 2 oret me interesante te atij viti. Goxha intense ne nivel intelektual dhe emocional. Detajet menjane...Ti s'do e lejoje sepse ato me te cilat ti del mendojne akoma ne terma *mashkull-femer*,pesha financiare totalisht tek mashkulli etj.(mund ta quash dhe rrjepje) apo  femra qe s'jane ne gjendje te mbajne veten financiarisht dhe qe i shpenzojne me me qejf parate ne bojra vaji per te t'u pikturruar ty ne tavoline kur paguan. Mirepo ka te tjere qe mund te kene para plot por thjeshte disponibiliteti i nje femre per te futur doren ne xhep dhe per te mos i dhene rendesi atyre roleve gjinore, i kenaq.


Hey eshte dicka klasike te pagush ne takimin e pare. Nje nga keshillat qe japin profesioniste per keto gjera eshte se mos dil per here te dyte me nje mashkull  kur ky te kerkon qofte edhe nje qindarke per te paguar ne takimin e pare. Dhe eshte e drejte kjo. Nuk ka te beje takimi i pare as me pasurine e as me varferine. Nejse te gjithe kane mendimet e veta.

----------

